# Can not access properties in VB.Net



## rstratton40 (Jul 15, 2008)

I down loaded VB.Net 2008 express and played with it for a day or two. I don't know what I have done but now I can not display or change any properties nor can I put any tools from the toolbox on a form. The tools are there but they are all dimmed out.
I have uninstalled everything two or three times but that does not help. When I start the program after reinstalling I get a message about not being able to find some kind of configuration files and that VB will use the last configuration.
Any help would be appreciated.
Richard


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

If you could give us the specific error message we could probably help, it sounds as if VB.Net has disabled the controls because it couldn't load the files needed to build programs etc.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## rstratton40 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Jamey, I'll try to be a little more specific.
After removing and then reinstalling VB.net 2008 I get the following error when I try to run the IDE
"The automatically saved settings file 'C:\Documents and Settings\User_Name\My Documents\Visual Studio 2008\VB Express\CurrentSettings.vssettings' cannot be found. You can change this file on the 'Import and Export Settings' Tools Options Page. The IDE will use your most recent settings for this session."
When I go to "Tools => Options
I Get the following error:
"An error occurred loading this property page"
when I try to view the following options:
Database Tools => O/R Designer
Windows Forms Designer => General
=> Data UI Customization

As I mentioned in my original post, when I start a new project (or even load a sample project I downloaded from the internet) I can see the form in the forms view but I can not edit any of its properties. Also I can see all the tools in the toolbox but I can not access them or select them as they are all grayed out (faded in colour).

I hope this helps in solving my problems.

Thanks again
Richard


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, have you checked to see if the file is there? (.vssettings)... because if it is it may be a permissions error...

I can't think of what the problem is... maybe the path is wrong?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## rstratton40 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Jamey. Yes the file is there and I doubt that it is a permissions issue as I am an administrator with full rights and it did work until I was making some settings changes then it quit. I think it must be a registry entry somewhere because even when I completely uninstall everything then reinstall again I get the same error and inability to access any properties or tools in the toolbox.
Richard


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

hmm, yeah that makes sence, but i don't see exactly what it would be, is there a way to ensure you completely wipe vb.net? including saved settings etc. maybe opening regedit and searching for the path to the settings file and wiping that? i really don't know i'm just throwing out ideas.

I've tryed looking for a fix/any info on this but i can't find anything...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## rstratton40 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks again Jamey, I'll keep looking and if I figure it out I post what I find.......

Richard


----------



## manicfal (Aug 26, 2008)

have you tried resetting visual stuido with the following run prompt
devenv.exe /resetsettings


----------

